
Why All the Fuss about TechCrunch? - transburgh
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/why-all-the-fuss-about-techcrunch/11904/
======
grellas
Nicely sums up the impending storm that is about to hit TechCruch over its
handling of the stolen Twitter documents.

It takes a long time to build credibility. It can be blown in a day. Where
trust is concerned, once broken, it is not easy to mend.

The author calls it an error in judgment but it is hard to escape the
conclusion that there was a malevolent form of opportunism at work here.

 _That_ is what will cause revulsion over TC's actions, and it has already
started with quite a fury, as alluded to by the author.

~~~
aberman
In two weeks, Ev and Biz will be calling Arrington to offer him an exclusive
on some new twitter feature. TC did nothing wrong in releasing the documents.
If anything, Arrington was incredibly transparent over the past few days
(albeit, in his usual abrasive manner).

